# Tinder: Why did this guy flop on Tinder? Rate him.



## ArabIncel (May 9, 2020)

Inb4 he’s a famous Indian actor. That doesn’t make a difference. I’ve ran Tinder experiments on many Indian actors, some that are even more famous than him. And some of them did very well on Tinder. I’m running these experiments in Canada — which has a very small Indian population — so it doesn’t matter that he’s famous in India. Anyways, I ran a Tinder experiment on him, well two of them (one without body and one with), and in the one without body he did shit (though in the one with body he did decent because his body is good; still didn’t do great though, just decent like I said). 

Facially he’s obviously above average. So, then, why did he do shit in the non-body experiment? He doesn’t even look obviously Indian so there is no curry failo here.


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (May 9, 2020)

He just looks too ethnic for tinder


----------



## Amnesia (May 9, 2020)

Looks like a faggot, long midface, prey eyes, gross pheno, old


----------



## jackthenerd (May 9, 2020)

His eye area is quite a bit below average.


----------



## Mikecel (May 9, 2020)

Because he’s ugly?


----------



## ArabIncel (May 9, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> His eye area is quite a bit below average.



But his lower third is quite a bit above average. Overall I think he’s still above average.


Mikecel said:


> Because he’s ugly?



He’s not ...

Look at his lower third ...


Amnesia said:


> Looks like a faggot, long midface, prey eyes, gross pheno, old



What do you rate him PSL wise?


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 9, 2020)

Bad eye area and pheno.


----------



## Gosick (May 9, 2020)

he looks good

who cares how he does on tinder, he can get women irl. He looks high status.


----------



## john2 (May 9, 2020)

I ES ratio mog him. His ES ratio is terrible.

Prey eyes and a long midface already kill his attraction to women. Narrow chin, long philtrum, hooked nose, long and skinny skull... i can go on.


----------



## Gosick (May 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Looks like a faggot, long midface, prey eyes, gross pheno, old


he looks better then the majority of this forum.


----------



## ArabIncel (May 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> he looks good
> 
> who cares how he does on tinder, he can get women irl. He looks high status.



Lol he flopped on Tinder. And Tinder is a good measurement of sexual success. There are some Bollywood actors that do great on Tinder. He’s not one of them.


john2 said:


> I ES ratio mog him. His ES ratio is terrible.
> 
> Prey eyes and a long midface already kill his attraction to women. Narrow chin, long philtrum, hooked nose... i can go on.



Despite all that, isn’t he still above average? I’m sure you’d agree he’s still above average.


----------



## john2 (May 9, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> He’s not ...
> 
> Look at his lower third ...


He is.

Eyes > Lower third in terms of importance.

His lower third isn't great and doesn't save him.


ArabIncel said:


> What do you rate him PSL wise?


4.25 - 4.5 I'd say.


----------



## ArabIncel (May 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> he looks better then the majority of this forum.



So how come he flopped?


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 9, 2020)

HUGE ipdcel, look at his ipd its shit, and it comes back to the law that if your not at least 6/10 irl smv then u wont get much matches on tinder
he needs body halo and he's also old as well


----------



## ArabIncel (May 9, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> HUGE ipdcel, look at his ipd its shit, and it comes back to the law that if your not at least 6/10 irl smv then u wont get much matches on tinder
> he needs body halo and he's also old as well



He has body halo and that’s why he did decent on my body experiment on him. Just he flopped on the non-body experiment. In most of those pics he’s like 24.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 9, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> He has body halo and that’s why he did decent on my body experiment on him. Just he flopped on the non-body experiment. In most of those pics he’s like 24.


the photos up there look old af, and clearly taken from some celberity picture or smtg


----------



## ArabIncel (May 9, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> the photos up there look old af, and clearly taken from some celberity picture or smtg



The top photos is where he’s 24


----------



## Kade (May 9, 2020)

he looks really off and narcy, especially here

there’s just something off about him, girls like masculine effortless nt looking guys

this guy looks like a touched up doll with features that are all around slightly off (except his lower third is solid but other than that he’s like gosling but without the pheno to save him)


----------



## jackthenerd (May 9, 2020)

john2 said:


> Eyes > Lower third in terms of importance.



This, especially for tinder tbh. In real life, I think lower third > eyes tbh. But on pictures, eyes and eye area is everything. And the guy in the OP have subhuman eyes. Have anyone with eyes like that EVER EVER done well on tinder in the history of tinder? I'm being ded srs btw). 

His eye area is so far below average it isn't even funny. Literally just go to the US, Canada, Europe. You don't really see people with eyes like that. Most people, most normies have decent eye areas, little UEE, better surrounding support ,etc.


----------



## Gosick (May 9, 2020)

Kade said:


> View attachment 397727
> 
> he looks really off and narcy, especially here
> 
> ...








reminds me of sal123


----------



## ArabIncel (May 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> View attachment 397730
> 
> 
> reminds me of sal123



Why did you post a morph of Sal for comparison?

Anyways Sal mogs this guy hard


----------



## Pussyslayer (May 9, 2020)

reminds me of Cillian Murphy


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (May 9, 2020)

He would've got decent matches on tinder if he had a better eye area


----------



## Greeicy (May 9, 2020)

He looks like shit. He has 0 redeeming features to make up for his midface ratio. Midfacecels can’t get away with thin eyebrows and bug eyes.


----------



## Nisse (May 9, 2020)

Disgusting eye area he is normie tier


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (May 9, 2020)

He is Indian and not 6psl

Enough said


----------



## ArabIncel (May 9, 2020)

Newone said:


> He is Indian and not 6psl
> 
> Enough said



What PSL is he?


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (May 9, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> reminds me of Cillian Murphy


You must be fucking blind. Cillian mogs this plastic uncanny looking shitskin to the centre of the earth


----------



## OldRooster (May 9, 2020)

facially only about 55th percentile.
Close set eyes. Beta brow. Beta Smile. prominent ears he tries to hide with Gay haircut. Mexican look. Odd inadequate upper teeth show when he smiles. He is a good example of why 80% of men should not smile broadly in photos.



this is only picture he actually looks good in. The artist look.

Depends what part of Canada. Toronto has a huge Indian population.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 9, 2020)

turbo normie


----------



## diggbicc (May 9, 2020)

FtM pheno


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (May 9, 2020)

terrible ipd


----------



## Blackout.xl (May 9, 2020)

- bad eye area
- bad midface ratio
- gay lips
- skull doesnt look Dom or robust
- Looks like a doll, gives off major narcy vibes
- below average pheno

it’s obvious why he flopped


----------



## Pussyslayer (May 9, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> You must be fucking blind. Cillian mogs this plastic uncanny looking shitskin to the centre of the earth


You must have an extra chromosome if you fail to see the similarity.


----------



## OldRooster (May 9, 2020)

side by side I do see similarity in those pictures. They have vastly different coloring though.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (May 9, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Inb4 he’s a famous Indian actor. That doesn’t make a difference. I’ve ran Tinder experiments on many Indian actors, some that are even more famous than him. And some of them did very well on Tinder. I’m running these experiments in Canada — which has a very small Indian population — so it doesn’t matter that he’s famous in India. Anyways, I ran a Tinder experiment on him, well two of them (one without body and one with), and in the one without body he did shit (though in the one with body he did decent because his body is good; still didn’t do great though, just decent like I said).
> 
> Facially he’s obviously above average. So, then, why did he do shit in the non-body experiment? He doesn’t even look obviously Indian so there is no curry failo here.


His eyes are trash-tier.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 9, 2020)

Eyes>lower third confirmed once again


----------



## ArabIncel (May 9, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> His eyes are trash-tier.


what do you rate him?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 9, 2020)

Hes got a 10/10 body 
hes not known as handsome for his face 

Why didnt you put any body pictures?
you're not very good at this tinder thing


----------



## ArabIncel (May 9, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Hes got a 10/10 body
> hes not known as handsome for his face
> 
> Why didnt you put any body pictures?
> you're not very good at this tinder thing



nigga i said in op i ran a tinder exp using his body too and that he did good in that one. did u read what i said jfl??

you're not very good at reading


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (May 9, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> what do you rate him?


3 PSL


----------



## ArabIncel (May 9, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> 3 PSL



lmfao hes not below average. 4 psl is average. 3 psl is basically ugly. this dude is around 5 psl


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 10, 2020)

john2 said:


> He is.
> 
> Eyes > Lower third in terms of importance.
> 
> ...


He fucks models and actresses

Keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (May 10, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> He fucks models and actresses
> 
> Keep coping


So does Steve Buscemi, so what's your point?

Status will make an ugly man valuable to a woman.


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> So does Steve Buscemi, so what's your point?
> 
> Status will make an ugly man valuable to a woman.


Nice point my deformed daughter.

Explain why this status didn't apply to Gandy when he was picking which oneitis he would marry.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (May 10, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> Nice point my deformed daughter.
> 
> Explain why this status didn't apply to Gandy when he was picking which oneitis he would marry.


Looks = High Status but you can become a high status man without looks through acting, singing, inventing, writing, just being plain rich, etc.

I don't see what's so hard to grasp about this concept.


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Looks = High Status but you can become a high status man without looks through acting, singing, inventing, writing, just being plain rich, etc.
> 
> I don't see what's so hard to grasp about this concept.


I don't see what's hard to understand about my question? Can you read? Why hasn't Gandy married a Stacy? He's a model and clearly a bit more than "plain rich." Fucking look at the utter subhuman he has bred. Gandy worked as a model and still does, and he decided to marry this bitch, he's either being extremely generous or he doesn't have real life attractiveness. So after he picks this bitch, what does she give him?

A FUCKING DAUGHTER
JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (May 10, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> I don't see what's hard to understand about my question? Can you read? Why hasn't Gandy married a Stacy? He's a model and clearly a bit more than "plain rich." Fucking look at the utter subhuman he has bred. Gandy worked as a model and still does, and he decided to marry this bitch, he's either being extremely generous or he doesn't have real life attractiveness. So after he picks this bitch, what does she give him?
> 
> A FUCKING DAUGHTER
> JFL


Probably bluepilled or dates down so he can keep a loyal woman. Several attractive men do this, general rule is that you should mog your bitch by 1-1.5 PSL points.


----------



## BigBiceps (May 10, 2020)

Too ethnic looking and also looks kinda feminine and not in a good way.


----------



## ArabIncel (May 10, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Too ethnic looking and also looks kinda feminine and not in a good way.



what psl would you rate him?


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Probably bluepilled or dates down so he can keep a loyal woman. Several attractive men do this, general rule is that you should mog your bitch by 1-1.5 PSL points.


What a cope, he's 7 PSL, even by that cope logic he could've had a 6 PSL bitch, this whore barely scrapes up to 5/10 forget about 6 PSL.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (May 10, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> What a cope, he's 7 PSL, even by that cope logic he could've had a 6 PSL bitch, this whore barely scrapes up to 5/10 forget about 6 PSL.


Familiarity? It exists.


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Familiarity? It exists.


Again cope, you need to give up mate. A guy as blackballed as Gandy doesn't care about personality or "getting to know" a girl. By all logic his wife should've been some Stacy. But no. Why? Because status doesn't matter. After he descended he had to pick a girl that he knew was ugly because he knew he would descend further. Status barely matters to models and actresses especially more for ONS or short term fuckbuddies.

Also Steve Buscemi hasn't fucked any GL girls, I looked it up they are simply CHAT.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (May 10, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> Again cope, you need to give up mate. A guy as blackballed as Gandy doesn't care about personality or "getting to know" a girl. By all logic his wife should've been some Stacy. But no. Why? Because status doesn't matter. After he descended he had to pick a girl that he knew was ugly because he knew he would descend further. Status barely matters to models and actresses especially more for ONS or short term fuckbuddies.
> 
> Also Steve Buscemi hasn't fucked any GL girls, I looked it up they are simply CHAT.


CHAT?


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> CHAT?


Meaning ugly


----------



## diggbicc (May 10, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Too ethnic looking and also looks kinda feminine and not in a good way.



FtM pheno


----------



## Black Pill Prophet (May 10, 2020)

They found better looking guys


----------



## ArabIncel (May 10, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> FtM pheno


what is ftm pheno?


----------



## diggbicc (May 10, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> what is ftm pheno?


looks like a woman who overdosed on test


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (May 10, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> what is ftm pheno?


Maybe it means female trans male.


----------



## DarkHorizon (May 11, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> what is ftm pheno?


If your a sandnigger then why does anything about Indians even matter to you? Run an experiment on your sandnigger celebrities if you even have any.


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 11, 2020)

Cry for him @ArabIncel

His body is his main halo, jfl why would someone with 99.9% ile body use only face pics 






And which actors did better than him?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 11, 2020)

Bollywood actors aren't good looking, they are only statusmaxxed due to the help of their fathers connections. Nepotism rocks, also he only has body halo and his face looks normie


----------



## ArabIncel (May 11, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> Cry for him @ArabIncel
> 
> His body is his main halo, jfl why would someone with 99.9% ile body use only face pics
> View attachment 401042
> ...



Lol why should I cry for him? I mentioned in OP I ran two different experiments on him. One using body and one without. Why did I run the one without body? Because I wanted to test how well he'd do without his body. I wanted to test how well he'd do off of his face alone.

Many actors did better than him in the experiment excluding body. Varun Dhawan did better. Shahid Kapoor did better. Sidharth Malhotra did better. Arjun Rampal did better. Hrithik Roshan did better. Vidyut Jamwal did better. Aditya Roy Kapur did better. John Abraham did better. Sushant Singh Rajput did better. Kunal Kemu did better. Neil Nitin Mukesh did better. Zayed Abbas Khan did better.

I've ran non-body experiments on all these Indian actors (and more) that I just listed. They all did better than Tiger Shroff's non-body experiment.


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 11, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Lol why should I cry for him? I mentioned in OP I ran two different experiments on him. One using body and one without. Why did I run the one without body? Because I wanted to test how well he'd do without his body. I wanted to test how well he'd do off of his face alone.
> 
> Many actors did better than him in the experiment excluding body. Varun Dhawan did better. Shahid Kapoor did better. Sidharth Malhotra did better. Arjun Rampal did better. Hrithik Roshan did better. Vidyut Jamwal did better. Aditya Roy Kapur did better. John Abraham did better. Sushant Singh Rajput did better. Kunal Kemu did better. Neil Nitin Mukesh did better. Zayed Abbas Khan did better.
> 
> I've ran non-body experiments on all these Indian actors (and more) that I just listed. They all did better than Tiger Shroff's non-body experiment.


1) Since you're doing all these experiments, why don't you make a list of who gets how many matches in 12 hours or 24 hours or however long you're running it for?

2) Would have thought people like Siddarth Malhotra, Shahid Kapoor and Hrithik are way too famous to get matches unless you're running the experiment in a heavily white area. I ran one with Hrithik like two years ago and almost all of my Indian matches asked why I was running a fake profile. With famous people like these , a lot of people might just reject cos they know it's fake although idk if it influenced your experiments.


----------



## ArabIncel (May 11, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> 1) Since you're doing all these experiments, why don't you make a list of who gets how many matches in 12 hours or 24 hours or however long you're running it for?
> 
> 2) Would have thought people like Siddarth Malhotra, Shahid Kapoor and Hrithik are way too famous to get matches unless you're running the experiment in a heavily white area. I ran one with Hrithik like two years ago and almost all of my Indian matches asked why I was running a fake profile. With famous people like these , a lot of people might just reject cos they know it's fake although idk if it influenced your experiments.



I'm running the experiments in Canada, a country which has a VERY small Indian population. And, as a result of this, when I swipe through Tinder during my experiments I hardly ever see Indian girls. So worrying about a lack of likes and matches due to some of my experiment targets being popular in India is hardly a concern where I'm running these experiments.

Anyways, despite that, Sid, Shahid, and Hrithik's non-body experiments went better than Tiger's non-body experiment.

I didn't make a list but I remember the results. Sid got around 60-something likes in his non-body experiment in 12 hours in my area. Shahid got 20-something likes in his non-body experiment in 12 hours in my area. Hrithik got 50-something likes in his non-body experiment in 12 hours in my area. And Tiger got under 15 likes in his non-body experiment in 12 hours in my area. (Tiger's body experiment got 40-something likes in 12 hours in my area.) So Sid's non-body experiment and Hrithik's non-body experiment went better than Tiger's body experiment even, for some perspective.


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 11, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I'm running the experiments in Canada, a country which has a VERY small Indian population. And, as a result of this, when I swipe through Tinder during my experiments I hardly ever see Indian girls. So worrying about a lack of likes and matches due to some of my experiment targets being popular in India is hardly a concern where I'm running these experiments.
> 
> Anyways, despite that, Sid, Shahid, and Hrithik's non-body experiments went better than Tiger's non-body experiment.
> 
> I didn't make a list but I remember the results. Sid got around 60-something likes in his non-body experiment in 12 hours in my area. Shahid got 20-something likes in his non-body experiment in 12 hours in my area. Hrithik got 50-something likes in his non-body experiment in 12 hours in my area. And Tiger got under 15 likes in his non-body experiment in 12 hours in my area. (Tiger's body experiment got 40-something likes in 12 hours in my area.) So Sid's non-body experiment and Hrithik's non-body experiment went better than Tiger's body experiment even, for some perspective.


Who did the best overall out of all the bollywood actors? Sid?


----------



## ArabIncel (May 11, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> Who did the best overall out of all the bollywood actors? Sid?



In terms of the non-body experiments, yes, Sid did the best, with Hrithik coming in second.


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 11, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> In terms of the non-body experiments, yes, Sid did the best, with Hrithik coming in second.


And overall? including body...?


----------



## ArabIncel (May 11, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> And overall?



Hrithik's body experiment beat every Bollywood experiment. 100 likes in 4 hours.
Tiger's body experiment got 40-something likes in 12 hours. Hrithik's body experiment got 100 likes in 4 hours.


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 11, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Hrithik's body experiment beat every Bollywood experiment. 100 likes in 4 hours.


how does that compare to white chads ? who's done the best ever in all your tinder experiments ?


----------



## ArabIncel (May 11, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> how does that compare to white chads ? who's done the best ever in all your tinder experiments ?



Zach Cox did the best ever. In his BODY experiment. He got 100 likes in 35 minutes (this was during peak corona season during a time when everyone was home, but, then again, most of these experiments that I just told you about were run during this ongoing corona season -- so everyone's results are inflated to some extent).


----------

